# AutoSleeeper fabric freebie...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just had a garage sort out today and found some fabric we bought for our last van, an A/S Nuevo, but i'm sure other models had this pattern as well.

I can't remember what the pattern is called but the piccy should speak for itself......










Theres a piece about 4' 6" by 5' so there should be enough for maybe a couple of cushions or something.

All i want is funds to cover the cost of p&p.

reply here or pm me if interested.

pete


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Pete

Its the wrong pattern for our recently acquired Nuevo - unfortunately. Can you buy spare fabric from Auto-Sleepers?

David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi David, welcome to MHFacts.

You should have no problems getting fabric from Autosleepers, thats where I got mine from.

Give them a call on 01386 853511 and quote the build no of your motorhome and they can trace the exact fabric for you, this number is usually located on a sticker in the glovebox.

pete


----------



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Pete

The material looks an exact match for my Nuevo ES 2003. If it's still available I love to have it, my wife Mo is keen to make a couple of cushions. Perhaps you could Email me details re payment etc. my address is [email protected]

Regards Nogin


----------

